# Natural, safe-for-baby cleaners?



## jen74145

We are trying to transition to natural cleansers around here... but I can't seem to give up my Fabuloso. It works well and smells so clean (and I hate the smell of vinegar, though I use it out of guilt). 

But, we're having a baby in September and I would like to be fully transitioned by then so I don't have to worry about baby licking toxins off the floor or something equally frightening. What can I use on my floors (we have laminate) that will work, not stink like vinegar, and perhaps even smell good? I do dilute vinegar when I use it, but it just smells like ick to me.


----------



## Ninn

Hot water and soap. Wash and rinse well. If you like, use home made laundry soap. It has borax in it to boost cleaning. Add some essential oils for a nice fragrance.

I have to admit, I love my fabuloso. I get the blue one with the nice ocean fragrance and you can smell it for days.


----------



## Murron

Jen - I did find a company: http://www.babyganics.com/

The floor cleaner is a little pricey, but it is concentrated, so maybe it would stretch a little? I poked around the 'net for a bit, and these folks seem to come up a lot. 

(And in case I forgot - Congratulations!!)


----------



## Guest

Non-toxic cleaners and soaps include:

Dr. Bronner's (Sals Suds for cleaning, Baby Mild for bathing and shampooing the baby).
Murphy's Oil Soap (all purpose cleaner)
Vinegar
Baking Soda
Lemon juice and lemon oil


----------



## bajiay

Don't know if you will find this since it is posted so late but I just joined yesterday. So, my two cents worth, I make my own cleaner that I use for the bathroom & all over the kitchen. I have saved so much money on cleaning products and it works great!
Take a one gallon jug-like an old vinegar bottle-and fill it 3/4 full with warm water. Add 1/4 cup Castille Soap, 1 teaspoon lemongrass oil, 1 teaspoon eucalyptus oil, 1 teaspoon orange oil and shake gently in jug. Fill the rest of the jug with warm water. This is highly concentrated and will last a long time. Get a clean unused spray bottle and fill it halfway with the sloution and then finish filling the spray bottle the rest of the way with warm water. I use it to spray down the toilet and sink, spray it in the shower after we shower and squegee the walls, it helps with mold growth, etc., also use it in the kitchen for the counters, table, spray on the stove and let it sit a minute, go back and wipe up the spills. Wonderful stuff. Will be a little bit of investment at first in the products but they last forever! Bought my oils and castille soap on libertynatural.com Great products. I believe they require a fifty dollar minimum order but the items will add up to that. Not too much over I don't think. Can also make your own mosquito spray (for using on people & animals). Again, a spray bottle put in 1/2 tsp. eucalyptus (you want it strong because bugs do not like this smell) and also 1/2 tsp. lemongrass fill it with warm water. Safe for clothes, skin, fur. Really works! Also, the eucalyptus has natural germ killing properties, that is why it is good for cleaning. I have also used teatree and lavendar instead of or even with the eucalyptus.


----------



## Guest

Here are some recipes for homemade cleaners:

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/texomagreengroup/message/72


----------



## MilkTester

thanks for the recipe bajiay!!! i mixed some up this afternoon. can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## bajiay

Your welcome MilkTester! I love the stuff!


----------



## Loriann1971

We just bought one of those shark steam mops. We have wood and tile in our house and it works great using just water to clean the floors. My son is one month old and we bought it in anticipation of him crawling around.

It cost around $75 at bed, bath and beyond, but we waited until they sent us one of the many 20% off coupons we are always finding in the mail box.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

I use a lot of Seventh Generation around here. I've also got a local source for some all natural cleaners, but she refuses to share her recipes...so if you search and have time to make your own, that is an option. 

If there is a Walgreens in your area, Seventh Generation is on sale this week 2/$5.


----------



## Holly Robertson

jen74145 said:


> We are trying to transition to natural cleansers around here... but I can't seem to give up my Fabuloso. It works well and smells so clean (and I hate the smell of vinegar, though I use it out of guilt).
> 
> But, we're having a baby in September and I would like to be fully transitioned by then so I don't have to worry about baby licking toxins off the floor or something equally frightening. What can I use on my floors (we have laminate) that will work, not stink like vinegar, and perhaps even smell good? I do dilute vinegar when I use it, but it just smells like ick to me.


I am not a big fan of vinegar either. I use MADE OF multi-surface cleaner and baby bottle/dish soap as well as their baby wipes and diapers. Their products are certified organic and work great.


----------



## Emi213

I also use MADE OF baby bottle and dish soap. It works great, and it's organic and natural. I've tried a lot of their products and have really liked them.


----------



## romysbaskets

Loriann1971 said:


> We just bought one of those shark steam mops. We have wood and tile in our house and it works great using just water to clean the floors. My son is one month old and we bought it in anticipation of him crawling around.
> 
> It cost around $75 at bed, bath and beyond, but we waited until they sent us one of the many 20% off coupons we are always finding in the mail box.


I second the steam cleaning mop!!! I run a cleaning business which is doing so well! All green cleaning and YES, the steam mop with only water is awesome! I add a touch of essential oil and my clients love it. I use baking soda for a scrubbing powder with a touch of lavender, also pumice stones to clean porcelain tubs, sinks etc...be careful it is good quality porcelain as cheap porcelain can be scratched. I use vinegar only on boats and sparingly when mold is present. I use a hand held steam cleaner to sanitize all the surfaces and it works on mirrors, windows etc...micro fiber to polish stainless steel etc....


----------

